# Caprise Fattay



## heliboydoesbbq (Jun 10, 2009)

YUM this was a great smoke.. one fattay , four racks and ABTs... the fattay I made a day in advance.. 

Caprice fattay

1lb hot italian sausage local bought in bulk
3 Roma Tomatoes
2 pakages of FRESH basil
3/4 a Costco belgeouiso Bullafo Motzerella
1 pkg Pepper Crust Thick Bacon

Pictures You want pictures!



Cutting the Ingredients



Placing the goods on the Sausage sheet



And thats a Wrap



On the the Load of the day



and the Finished Product



AND the View inside after a bit of sitting 



This Fattay was a hit .. everyone liked it and there was only one piece left that I had this morning! delicous! it was smoked for the same 3hrs with the ribs in the shot and was taken off after  5hrs.. a bit of over kill on the smoke BUT it was saturated with good ness.. not bad for a lazy unemployed tuesday!!

CHEERS!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks great HeliBoy, beautiful work.
Some really nice ingredients, buffalo mozz...Mmmmm.....


----------



## firewillie77 (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## porked (Jun 11, 2009)

Great post! Thanks.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice job Heliboy, looks great.


----------



## meatball (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm going to have to try this. Been wondering what to do with the basil I've been growing...GREAT looking FATTAY Heliboy!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 11, 2009)

Everything looks good but that fatty is what caught my eye!!! Nice looking, fresh, ingredients, plus a pretty weave, made it look almost too good to eat! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, nice work on that fattie, especially with the Mozz....love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks awesome Heli...and I like the little spin on the name, almost like a little European snobish accent or something, which is hilarious! (I will have some grey poupon with my Caprise' Fattay!).

Buffalo Mozz sounds like a winner with some fresh basil. Points all the way around!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 12, 2009)

truly a work of art, heliboy! you've earned points for that!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't done a fattie in quite a while.  Now you've got me thinking.  Nice work.


----------

